# Latex tubing?



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Anyone out there in web-land know where to buy mandrel dripped latex tubing for wingers? I know about orion dog/dogs afield/winger zinger/etc offering it, but I'm interested in finding the manufacturing company for a launcher that I'm working on for sale.


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

try Kevin at www.oriondogsupply.com


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Misty, I don't know anything about latex tubing. Some of it works in cold weather and some of it does not stretch at all below about 20 degrees F. If you find some that works well in cold weather would you let me know about it? Sell me a roll?


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Howard I may have found a coupple of companies that makes the good stuff. They are sending me out catalogs and price lists in the next few weeks, so I'll contact you once I get my hands on it. It seems to be a tough thing to get your hands on because the bussinesses that have it will not tell you where they get it from so they can mark it up 150% and re-sell it to you. I plan on selling replacement bands along with my new winger I've developed in the new year at a "reasonable" price. Just to make you curious I will say this, my winger will be cheaper than the Gunners up, take up less space, be lighter and throw a bird every bit as far for about $250.00 U.S :shock: .


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Try this: http://www.nationalbridle.com/Shopping/search.asp?keyword=surgical+tubing

Sharon Potter
Red Branch Kennels


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks for the advice, but surgical tubing is different from the stuff most of the winger suppliers are using. I'm sure that it works, but to keep up with the "jones" I need black latex tubing that is drawn over a mandrel when formed.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Oops...sorry....guess I wasn't paying close enough attention. Hope you find what you need!


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

If you keep surgical tubing out of the sun it will work, I've used it in the past, but mandrel is best!!

misty you need a field tester for you new winger :wink:


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

Misty try this link
http://www.labdepotinc.com/product_details.aspx?id=321&pid=12507

28-29.oo for 50 ft !!!!


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks BIG DOG for the link, but I've actually found a company that sells the "black gold" of latex tubing that has a 850% elongaton :shock: and great memory properties and will be using it for my wingers  . I will be selling it for replacement purposes aswell once I test it out for awhile.


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

I recently saw a winger that had been converted from tubing to bungee cord. It worked perfectly. The bungees were cut to length and then tied off using hog rings.


Dan


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Misty,  I mean Trent (I hope) Did you find any tubing that works in cold weather?


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Howard, as a matter of fact I just ordered 500 ft of it today and will be selling it bulk on the Misty Lake Labradors website in the new year. FYI, I also will be selling a new winger ( the "ML Launcher"), pouches, tubing, solinoids, pullys, and releases. The price of the tubing will likely be $2.00/ft CDN, or $1.60 U.S. The product is supposed to stay flexable at 0 degrees F (-17 degres C), but I've never personally used it when it's that cold, probbly about -5-10 degrees C. 

Trent


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Trent, count me in on a good bunch of that tubing. I've got one winger that needs new rubber now. Also will be in the market for a new winger come spring. Pretty stuck on Zinger Wingers but willing to take a look at yours.

Steve


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Winger Zinger is a good proven product, I'm just hoping to offer a quality alternative for about $275.00 U.S.


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

In a previous post you said your winger would be available for 250 US and then in your last post it was 275. Do you know what you will be asking. Looking for a new winger in the spring?


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I have had to slightly incrrease the price of the winger to $275.00 U.S due to the increased cost of metals aswell as the costs involved in the manufacture of the release mechanism. I have recently added a "primer plunger" to the release that will push out spent 209 primers that may have become lodged in the primer recepticle.

Thanks for the interest, Trent


----------



## chrisdrew (Jan 20, 2003)

Do you have pictures/website where we can see your winger?


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Sorry, we are curently working on the website and hope to be up and running early in the new year. I can give a brief description of the winger untill I get some pictures posted on this thread. It is basically a tripod design made from aircraft quality aluminum, it has a durable steel pivot that will find it's working angles on it's own. The latex bands are top quality and use a system of four pulleys and two loose rings that can be tensioned to various power levels. The pouch is large (14x16) silent type in oreder to accomadate a large duck without it squirting out the sides and ruining a throw, it also has a built in ring to keep the pouch centered between the uprights so to speak. The release is also steel construction so that it will last forever, it's a fairly basic design (similar to gunners&winger zinger) except that it has a built in primer plunger that will expell any crushed primers.


----------

